# Best looking mantis?



## harryallard (Jul 20, 2008)

I thought this would be a bit of fun

just put latin name + link to a picture

Im going for B. Mendica

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2088290804/

i might get this species one day


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 20, 2008)

is there a question here?


----------



## harryallard (Jul 20, 2008)

what

im just asking what everyone thinks the best looking mantis is


----------



## Christian (Jul 20, 2008)

It's always the one you don't have at moment.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 20, 2008)

id say any Deroplatys sp and the hooded mantis


----------



## chun (Jul 20, 2008)

what in the world is a "hooded" mantis? :huh:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 20, 2008)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=8224


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 20, 2008)

Not possible for me to say that..i have many favorites..

i do like Blepharopsis mendica tho..wicked species.

Adult male


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 20, 2008)

Deroplatys sp.


----------



## obregon562 (Jul 20, 2008)

_choeradodis stalli _by far. actually, every _choeradodis_ sp. is awsome!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 20, 2008)

gongylus


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 20, 2008)

By far, my favorite sp. is Tarachodes. I like them even better than gongylus. :blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 20, 2008)

ameles decolor FTW! small(27mm) but there like ninjas they jump on the back from an adult cricket, push it on the ground and start eating &gt;


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 21, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> By far, my favorite sp. is Tarachodes. I like them even better than gongylus. :blink:


tarchodes is freaky lol


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 21, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> tarchodes is freaky lol


That's why I love 'em. I've had them for 3 generations and the 4th generation is coming up soon.


----------



## Pelle (Jul 21, 2008)

_Brancsikia aeroplana_


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 21, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> Not possible for me to say that..i have many favorites..
> 
> i do like Blepharopsis mendica tho..wicked species.
> 
> ...


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 21, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> macro junkie said:
> 
> 
> > Not possible for me to say that..i have many favorites..
> ...


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 21, 2008)

see there the lifetime story  

but mantis dude *cough*florida laws*cough*


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 21, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> By the way, I do like Blepharopsis mendica the most. Are they hard to raise? I'm guessing probably, they are devils flower mantis only smaller, lol. Why are they smaller anyway? :lol:


imo there easy.no lighting..80f temps..feed on flys all tho i have fed mine crickets for ages and there fine..U cant house them together.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 21, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> imo there easy.no lighting..80f temps..feed on flys all tho i have fed mine crickets for ages and there fine..U cant house them together.


there only ilegal in florida :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 21, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Adult maleHe looks like hes going to plot an elabrete escape from the human masters prison! After he has finished his plans he will wait untill the human is asleap and bind him up with the help of all his other mantid buddys! Then he will devise some sort of potion to turn himself into a giant 50 foot beast! But since hes kinda a small sp, he only turns into the size of a giant asian! When the human master woke up this morning he easely broke though the twine and checked on his mantids. He was astonashed at how large his Blepharopsis mendica was, and it bacame a prize winning mantid, traveling all over the world!
> 
> HAPPY ENDING, THE END


I don't want to be mean, but can you please stop posting nonsense in the threads?! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 21, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> see there the lifetime story  but mantis dude *cough*florida laws*cough*


Yeah I know *cough* just curios!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 21, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> I don't want to be mean, but can you please stop posting nonsense in the threads?! &lt;_&lt;


Ohhh i'm sooooo sorry mr. FORUM EDICIT! It wont happen again!!!!!!!! &lt;_&lt; &lt;_&lt;


----------



## mrblue (Jul 21, 2008)

_Ceratomantis saussurii_ is a really lovely looking mantis that does not get mentioned so much. :wub:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 21, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Ohhh i'm sooooo sorry mr. FORUM EDICIT! It wont happen again!!!!!!!! &lt;_&lt; &lt;_&lt;


lol, whatever.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 21, 2008)

mrblue said:


> _Ceratomantis saussurii_ is a really lovely looking mantis that does not get mentioned so much. :wub:


Looks alot like a small devils flower mantis!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 22, 2008)

For me, it is the simple Chinese Mantis (Tenodera Aridifolia Sinensis). They have stereotypical shape of what most people think of when picturing a mantis and reach a nice size as adults while still keeping a elegant lightweight feel to their bodies. Although I love all the colors they range in, my favorite coloring would be a Chinese with a rich almost golden brown that contrasts sharply with the vibrant green wing band and emerald eyes.

I think this picture says it all when it comes to the looks and feel of a Chinese Mantis- http://www.cirrusimage.com/Mantids/mantis_03.jpg


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is a good pic of butiful mantids:

www.soulpix.com/animals/mantis/praying_mantis.jpg"]http://www.soulpix.com/animals/mantis/praying_mantis.jpg


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 22, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Here is a good pic of butiful mantids:www.soulpix.com/animals/mantis/praying_mantis.jpg"]http://www.soulpix.com/animals/mantis/praying_mantis.jpg


put the link in the box "insert link" under fonts


----------



## joel (Jul 23, 2008)

am i the only person who thinks the 'original' giant asian/indian is best?

when ever you say mantis people think of them


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 23, 2008)

boddhisattva said:


> am i the only person who thinks the 'original' giant asian/indian is best?when ever you say mantis people think of them


giant aisan is great..im going to buy some soon.


----------

